# weather in murcia in november



## lainsy

hi all we booked the flights and villa yey ..... we coming over in november 1st and would like to no if the weather is warm as kids wont to no if theyd be able to swim in the pool but i told them it may be a bit cold, would i be right in saying that .. its not heated .. thanks guys


----------



## jojo

Kids are crazy arent they!! We came over in February and on the morning after our arrival, mine appeared in the kitchen for breakfast clutching towels, goggles and wearing their swimming stuff wanting to go in the pool!!! Funny, by mid summer, the novelty wore off and they said the pool was b-o-r-i-n-g!!!

Coincidently, i was in Murcia visiting friends last october/november and it was warm (t-shirt and shorts warm) during the day and cold Thick cardi, long, fire on cold) at night. The swimming pool?? Well I wouldnt go in it, but kids??? well as i say mine went in ours in February, but it was cold - about 20c and even they couldnt stay in it too long - I guess it would be about the same in November in Murcia??? Pasanada should know, she's from down Murcia way I think

Jo


----------



## lainsy

jojo said:


> Kids are crazy arent they!! We came over in February and on the morning after our arrival, mine appeared in the kitchen for breakfast clutching towels, goggles and wearing their swimming stuff wanting to go in the pool!!! Funny, by mid summer, the novelty wore off and they said the pool was b-o-r-i-n-g!!!
> 
> Coincidently, i was in Murcia visiting friends last october/november and it was warm (t-shirt and shorts warm) during the day and cold Thick cardi, long, fire on cold) at night. The swimming pool?? Well I wouldnt go in it, but kids??? well as i say mine went in ours in February, but it was cold - about 20c and even they couldnt stay in it too long - I guess it would be about the same in November in Murcia??? Pasanada should know, she's from down Murcia way I think
> 
> Jo


lol u make me laugh .. thats all my kids keep going on about , they got wet suits they should be fine ..lol .. were so excited .. . . so u no your way to murcia then maybe we could meet up once im settled in a bit as will be on me own how scary . my hubby wil hire me a car and then bring mine out so could drive to any where are the roads scary driving on other side ?


----------



## jojo

lainsy said:


> lol u make me laugh .. thats all my kids keep going on about , they got wet suits they should be fine ..lol .. were so excited .. . . so u no your way to murcia then maybe we could meet up once im settled in a bit as will be on me own how scary . my hubby wil hire me a car and then bring mine out so could drive to any where are the roads scary driving on other side ?



YES!! Especially in a right hand drive car and as for the way the Spanish drive AAAGGGHH!! You soon get used to it. I often wonder if U could drive in the UK now??!!! Meeting up would be nice, its a bit of a drive, but we could meet somewhere in the middle!!
Jo x


----------



## lainsy

jojo said:


> YES!! Especially in a right hand drive car and as for the way the Spanish drive AAAGGGHH!! You soon get used to it. I often wonder if U could drive in the UK now??!!! Meeting up would be nice, its a bit of a drive, but we could meet somewhere in the middle!!
> Jo x


coooooool that would be great .. ill get used to it first lol then we will sort it out thanks jo .. i cant stop smilling


----------



## Pasanada

As a "hardened" expat to Spanish weather, I find November bloody freezing now!! I arrived in the December and thought it was wonderful....following on from a Spanish summer, I had DEFINITELY acclimatised and now have heating installed in my villa.

If planning on meeting up, approx journey time from Balsicas to Andalucia is 2 hours, depending on the location in Andalucia (it's a rather large province!); I wouldn't recommend the inland route (A92 towards Granada) during the winter months unless you're driving a 4X4 with snow chains! The snow can be dreadful down that way!

As for driving in Spain, unfortunately, you have to be aggressive and get used to the macho Spanish hombre's!!!


----------



## lainsy

Pasanada said:


> As a "hardened" expat to Spanish weather, I find November bloody freezing now!! I arrived in the December and thought it was wonderful....following on from a Spanish summer, I had DEFINITELY acclimatised and now have heating installed in my villa.
> 
> If planning on meeting up, approx journey time from Balsicas to Andalucia is 2 hours, depending on the location in Andalucia (it's a rather large province!); I wouldn't recommend the inland route (A92 towards Granada) during the winter months unless you're driving a 4X4 with snow chains! The snow can be dreadful down that way!
> 
> As for driving in Spain, unfortunately, you have to be aggressive and get used to the macho Spanish hombre's!!!


hi again thanks for your reply seems like ages away to andalucia and not got 4w4 now espescially with chains lol . and i can do aggressive im sure ill fit in fine lol . as for the weather think it will be warmer there than here in the winter . but whatever the weather the life has to be better there for my 3 children but we will see if i dont try i will never no


----------



## Pasanada

Don't believe the weather is warmer than the UK!!! In the winter months, particularly Dec to Mar, I have seen snow, felt temps drop below 0c and the rain can be dreadful!! Google "Gota Fria" - a potentially life threatening weather system. The ONLY positive is there is more sunshine hours than the UK and during winter, it gets dark around 6pm, never any earlier.

Believe me, after one Spanish summer, you will find the following winter bitterly cold!! Brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## jojo

lainsy said:


> hi again thanks for your reply seems like ages away to andalucia and not got 4w4 now espescially with chains lol . and i can do aggressive im sure ill fit in fine lol . as for the weather think it will be warmer there than here in the winter . but whatever the weather the life has to be better there for my 3 children but we will see if i dont try i will never no


I think the weather throughout the winter is pretty much like a nice April day in the UK, but the evenngs get cold (need heating of some sort) - and of course you do get the occasionally rainy, windy day, not as many as in the UK though LOL!!!

Jo


----------



## Pasanada

I wish the winter weather in Spain was like a nice April day in the UK!! Girls, it DOES get VERY cold during the winter in Spain. Jo, I've a friend in Andalucia, she was stuck in her house for 4 days last winter due to the snow; be warned!


----------



## Stravinsky

Pasanada said:


> I wish the winter weather in Spain was like a nice April day in the UK!! Girls, it DOES get VERY cold during the winter in Spain. Jo, I've a friend in Andalucia, she was stuck in her house for 4 days last winter due to the snow; be warned!


Wow
Well not here it doesn't 
We dont get frosts, and we generally get sun during the day, apart from Feb / March area when it can be quite wet.
Gets chilly at night though, so the wood burner comes in handy


----------



## jojo

Pasanada said:


> I wish the winter weather in Spain was like a nice April day in the UK!! Girls, it DOES get VERY cold during the winter in Spain. Jo, I've a friend in Andalucia, she was stuck in her house for 4 days last winter due to the snow; be warned!



We moved here in February and yes there were coldish days when I would wear long sleeves and a jacket, and we had a spell when it didnt stop raining for a week (and it really rained, floods and everything!) But in my bit of Andalucia, they havent had snow for 4 years and that apparently was so rare they still talk about it now - However, the higher up the mountains you go.... Afterall, we're not that far from the Sierra Navada, I can see the mountain tops in the distance. 

You've been away pasanada?? its been mighty quiet on here without you LOL. Glad you're back

Jo


----------



## Pasanada

I must get some pics of my friends place when they all got snowed in, bless them!! lol

You'll feel the difference this winter, Jo, the first always feels mild; I was amazed during my 1st winter to see all the Spaniards in thick coats etc, I thought they were loco!!! lol

Yes, been visiting family, it certainly wasn't as quiet with them!!! Good to be back, thanks for the welcome "home"!!


----------



## jojo

Pasanada said:


> I must get some pics of my friends place when they all got snowed in, bless them!! lol
> 
> You'll feel the difference this winter, Jo, the first always feels mild; I was amazed during my 1st winter to see all the Spaniards in thick coats etc, I thought they were loco!!! lol
> 
> Yes, been visiting family, it certainly wasn't as quiet with them!!! Good to be back, thanks for the welcome "home"!!


Yes, I used to see the spanish kids turn up for school in hats, scarfs, coats and mine were in just their school jumpers, But there were a lot of days in February/March when it was warm enough for me to wear shorts and a t-shirt - and for my crazy kids to go in the pool!!! but I do remember it being really cold at night, I even posted on here moaning about it. We used to all sit huddled around a fan heater in the evenings. Half the trouble is that the houses are built to keep cool and they do it well.

so a good tip is to make sure you have heating of some sort, hot water bottles and plenty of warm bedding. But the days, in general arent too bad - most of the time - apart from February!!!


----------



## lainsy

Pasanada said:


> Don't believe the weather is warmer than the UK!!! In the winter months, particularly Dec to Mar, I have seen snow, felt temps drop below 0c and the rain can be dreadful!! Google "Gota Fria" - a potentially life threatening weather system. The ONLY positive is there is more sunshine hours than the UK and during winter, it gets dark around 6pm, never any earlier.
> 
> Believe me, after one Spanish summer, you will find the following winter bitterly cold!! Brrrrrrrrrrrr


ok i take that on board thanks hun


----------



## lainsy

Stravinsky said:


> Wow
> Well not here it doesn't
> We dont get frosts, and we generally get sun during the day, apart from Feb / March area when it can be quite wet.
> Gets chilly at night though, so the wood burner comes in handy


lol i got heating so should be fine ..


----------



## EP GAZZ

Cold you have no idea of the meaning of cold.

Come here in Jan or Feb when the snow is several feet, all lakes and rivers frozen solid and our high is around -15 c


----------



## Pasanada

EP GAZZ said:


> Cold you have no idea of the meaning of cold.
> 
> Come here in Jan or Feb when the snow is several feet, all lakes and rivers frozen solid and our high is around -15 c


Oh, I do have an idea of cold! Try the Canadian Rockies at -28 with a windchill of -40c and driving through snow thats packed solid!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Trouble was, I didn't expect the Chinook winds to blow over Calgary and ended up stripping off when temps reached a balmy 13c!! LOL


----------



## EP GAZZ

Pasanada said:


> Oh, I do have an idea of cold! Try the Canadian Rockies at -28 with a windchill of -40c and driving through snow thats packed solid!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Trouble was, I didn't expect the Chinook winds to blow over Calgary and ended up stripping off when temps reached a balmy 13c!! LOL


Visiting is one thing living is another

We did not get above 0 c for 19 weeks solid


----------



## jojo

EP GAZZ said:


> Visiting is one thing living is another
> 
> We did not get above 0 c for 19 weeks solid



Gosh, that wouldnt suit me. Part of the reason we came to spain was to escape the cold english weather!!!


Jo


----------



## lainsy

EP GAZZ said:


> Visiting is one thing living is another
> 
> We did not get above 0 c for 19 weeks solid


hi all .. gazz are you saying thats how cold it gets there in november blimey .. but spose were used to it .. do u live in murcia then


----------



## lainsy

jojo said:


> Gosh, that wouldnt suit me. Part of the reason we came to spain was to escape the cold english weather!!!
> 
> 
> Jo


hi jo jo .... how are u ? o well we will be used to the cold and its some where diffrent so it will be an experience . i dont expect it to be scorching anyway but thought it would be warmer than that lol ..


----------



## EP GAZZ

jojo said:


> Gosh, that wouldnt suit me. Part of the reason we came to spain was to escape the cold english weather!!!
> 
> 
> Jo


It doesn't suit me much hence no resistance to coming to Spain on two year posting then coming back here most likely to So Cal


----------



## EP GAZZ

lainsy said:


> hi all .. gazz are you saying thats how cold it gets there in november blimey .. but spose were used to it .. do u live in murcia then


First snowfall November usually can be as early as last week October.
Typical Nov high 3 c typical low - 5c average temp -1 c.

Last April we had 15 cm of snow fall on last Sunday of the month!!

Mind you the whole summer is decent compared to UK we had yesterday 31 c and today 26 c so swings and roundabouts.


----------



## lainsy

EP GAZZ said:


> First snowfall November usually can be as early as last week October.
> Typical Nov high 3 c typical low - 5c average temp -1 c.
> 
> Last April we had 15 cm of snow fall on last Sunday of the month!!
> 
> Mind you the whole summer is decent compared to UK we had yesterday 31 c and today 26 c so swings and roundabouts.


lol snow my kids will love it i dont like it but like u say summer is the one .. weve had no summer here really .. if i can get through the snow ill get a treat in summer .. everything has a + and a - at least ill be prepared for it thanks guys


----------



## Pasanada

EP GAZZ said:


> Visiting is one thing living is another
> 
> We did not get above 0 c for 19 weeks solid


Yes, 5 months for more than enough!


----------



## birdy

lainsy said:


> hi all we booked the flights and villa yey ..... we coming over in november 1st and would like to no if the weather is warm as kids wont to no if theyd be able to swim in the pool but i told them it may be a bit cold, would i be right in saying that .. its not heated .. thanks guys


Hi lainsy,
thanks for the info on the villa website, a few interesting properties, we are coming over in January we think, What area of Murcia have you rented in? Might get together when we come over? Thanks jackie


----------



## lainsy

birdy said:


> Hi lainsy,
> thanks for the info on the villa website, a few interesting properties, we are coming over in January we think, What area of Murcia have you rented in? Might get together when we come over? Thanks jackie


hi birdy sorry for the delay dont really look back on the treads ..... but we moving to a place near roldan in murcia .. how about u .. be nice to get together as we be in same sittuation .. keep in touch


----------

